# Stripers in North Wildwood



## dannygto (Oct 14, 2008)

According to Sterling Harbor Web site, they said Stripers being caught off North Wildwood Beach. Can anybody confirm this as this is the first I have heard of it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That's a bit of wishful thinkin. I know Cape May has produced striper and puppy drum.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

RuddeDogg said:


> That's a bit of wishful thinkin. I know Cape May has produced striper and puppy drum.


It's been over 20 yrs but I thought Cape May and Wildwood were right next to each other??


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

They are. Things have been hit and miss lately.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Contact Jersey Bait and Tackle in Nortn Wildwood 522-7060 Linda will give you the info


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Danny, 
Things have picked up pretty good. Poverty Beach and Cape May Point have produced keeper striper and puppy drum. Blodworms, bunker and clam are the baits of choice. They have caught some tog along the seawall as well. Looks like it's shaping up to be a good seaon. Hope to see ya down.


----------



## dannygto (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah Ruddedog I saw that online at press. hey I will be down next Thursday through Sunday. Let me know if you are avaliable to fish and we'll meet up
Take Care
Dabnny


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well I started my vacation this morning and should be off until June 1st. Give me a shout when ya get down.


----------

